# Arizona Ash anyone?



## Tony (Apr 9, 2015)

This is what I came home to today. If anybody wants it I'll be more than happy to help you load it up! Tony

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 9, 2015)

Wow - That sucks. At least its not on the house though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 9, 2015)

All the way from Arizona?

Bummer, Tony, but also glad it doesn't appear to be in the house.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2015)

You live on the equator? Your world is sideways..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - That sucks. At least its not on the house though!



I meant to say that we were lucky, it was resting on the roof, but just the top so no damage to the house. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> You live on the equator? Your world is sideways..



I'm a woodworking, not a photographer admit!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 9, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm a woodworking, not a photographer admit!!!!


Huh? Has MS Tony invaded TX Tony?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2015)

Dam autocorrect ( or Kevin's censoring program)!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 9, 2015)

And my own stupidity! I think I am channeling the other Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2015)

What kind of tree? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> What kind of tree? Chuck



Chuck, we call them Arizona Ash trees. I doubt that's the real name, it doesn't look like other ash I've worked with. It's considered a trash tree for landscaping, grows quickly but only lives about 30 years. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 10, 2015)

Is it good for woodworking? Chuck


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2015)

Honestly Chuck, I don't know. I don't turn, so I never work with green wood. I'll look at it tomorrow and let you know what it looks like, never thought about working it. If I was taking the tree out I probably would have checked into it by now. Tony


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 10, 2015)

Hrrumph...Arizona ash in Texas. Trees in Arizona would never go to Texas. Kinda like saguaro cactus. They never leave the Sonoran Desert. Ads show them growing in a lot of other states depicting these cactus as growing there.

Kidding aside. I don't think I saw such a tree in AZ the 25 years lived there. We do have a weed tree called cottonwood which is not a native of AZ, but the doves love it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2015)

Tan, green, ash, cottonwood,...its all good wood.

http://www.hark.com/clips/gjrxjtydpr-has-it-got-a-name-on-it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 11, 2015)

Arizona ash is similar to Green ash. Lower strength and density compared to White ash. Good luck with cleanup.


----------



## Tony (Apr 11, 2015)

It is pretty spongy compared to the ash I've worked with. I'm not going to even try to do anything with it but haul it to the trash.


----------

